# I hate Judge Joe Brown



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I can't stand this guy every time he opens his mouth about the breed he spews unfactual garbage I always tell myself I'm done watching his show but everytime I see an episode with pitbull in the description I can't help myself to watch it's like a car crash or something . Sometimes I wish I could get sued for something stupid so I could tell him a thing or two about pitbulls. Sorry but I just had to vent


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

You should write him a letter and include some websites showing him the good in pits


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

If I see it say anything about dogs I have to watch it. I can't help myself. Then I get all pissed off because they are uneducating the public.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lost_Kaus89 said:


> I can't stand this guy every time he opens his mouth about the breed he spews unfactual garbage I always tell myself I'm done watching his show but everytime I see an episode with pitbull in the description I can't help myself to watch it's like a car crash or something . Sometimes I wish I could get sued for something stupid so I could tell him a thing or two about pitbulls. Sorry but I just had to vent


Why don't you write him a letter about your feelings... And get others to sign it; like a petition or something. Everyday is a learning experience, even for Judge J/A Brown ;P


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Yep, and it doesn't seem to matter if the other "party" was in the wrong. If you have a pit bull and it goes before Judge Joe Brown the pit will pay the price, simply for being the breed he is.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I always have to watch. Anytime its about dogs I have to see the ignorance for myself!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Yea Judge Brown and Judge Milian (how ever you spell it)
I use to watch her and every time the case was pit related you can see her eyes roll to the back of her head, you know those people were losing.
I think I've heard her say she gets letters and it doesn't matter ...


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

That old hag Judge Judy needs to be educated on the finer points of "pit bull" type dogs as well. Can't stand the old hag. Joe Brown is an idiot IMO. My brother-in-law went before him here in Memphis for writing a bad check (bro-in-law was an idiot too). Joe Brown made him do 10,000 write offs "I will not write bad checks" or something like that. True story, I swear.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I hate watching those judge shows for this very reason.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't think writing a letter to him would work he seems like he's just old and stuck in his ways On todays show the lady was saying "the dog never hurt me or my children" and at the end of her sentences he would say "yet" I'm like come on there are millions of pitbulls in this country if they all just "turned on" their owners wouldn't millions of people be seriously hurt or dead by now come on he's a judge he should be researching the facts.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Just found this thread and glad I did because I was about to post one like it. What a jerk, I saw his show today and he should not be allowed to stereotype like this in the public eye.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Well he probably doesnt know anything about the breed except what he sees in his courtroom which are pit bull attack victims K9 and human. can you really blame him?


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Yep, still blame him. I typed his name in along with pit bulls on the search engine and dozens of websites came up with postings of people that feel the same way. If he's alive and living in this world with us, then he has to know how many people he's making mad about this. Unless of course like the rest of that crap it gives him ratings and publicity.


----------



## BayKidd (Apr 30, 2010)

I know right. hes just a grumpy old guy


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

coppermare said:


> Yep, still blame him. I typed his name in along with pit bulls on the search engine and dozens of websites came up with postings of people that feel the same way. If he's alive and living in this world with us, then he has to know how many people he's making mad about this. Unless of course like the rest of that crap it gives him ratings and publicity.


Not everyone cares to research the pit bull I have seen and heard enough stories about doxies that bite that I often wonder why anyone owns them and know I never will


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

See, I guess just because of who I am and my past I NEVER stereotype, or very strongly try not to. And while I believe traits can be passed on I do not believe ALL of one breed, race, or whatever are the same.


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

i hate all them judge shows i hate judges period lol. i know what you mean though i did flip through one time and heard it was a pit attack so i watched it. the guy with the pit lost and he automatically said your at fault cause you own a pitbull. i will watch anything if it has a pit in it lol.


----------

